# Google



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

I did a google search for Lawn Tractor Forums and noticed this forum didn't come up. Are there plans to list it?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Andy & Jody, if you are not listing this board under as many descriptions/names as possible; you will never get the influx of new members you want.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I think it is on Andy's list the only way it shows up is if you type in tractorforum.
Jody


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

I see it does come up when you enter "tractorforum". But notice the google spell checker at the top ask if you meant "tractor forum" which doesn't find this site


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Maybe something like tractor discussion groups and compact tractor discussion boards would give more exposure. The trick is to use the same as the big 2 or 3 tractor boards. Then at, you will get the same exposure while folks are browsing. It would do my heart good to see Andy clean out TBN of its members! :thumbsup: :cowboy: :smiles:


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

I don't know how google makes the link. I typed Andy'n name in and got a lot of stuff about Andy Williams and the Smothers Brothers. I typed my own name in and got over 11,000 hits! What's up with that?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

yahoos the same way.. seach on tractorforum and about a page down would be a link to this site but actually it was a bar-b-que party notice.. a while ago, andy had said he was looking into a pay service that puts the page out on search engines...


----------

